# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Pixie frogs giant or dwarf

## YoungFrogs412

Hello bull frog lovers I have a few questions regarding my giant african bullfrog. I bought them yesterday and they are about 3 inches long from butt to nose. I bought them at a store and it was labeled 10/13 or something like that. So I ask what is that the date of birth. He replied no thats the date we brought them into the store. Now makes me wonder if these are the dwarf pixie frogs. I have another pixie frog and in two weeks he doubled in size. He was like an inch or so. So the store owner had them for 6 months?  I really hope its the giant and not dwarf but anyhow here are some pictures
Pixie #1



Pixie #2



I just got them yesterday only snapped a few pictures. They were eating machines already. Fed them a couple of dozen crickets. Very active exploring in their new home. Love them!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## YoungFrogs412

Anyone have any thoughts?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathilda

giant  :Smile:

----------


## YoungFrogs412

Ok that's what I thought. Store owner told me he had a giant and it actually turned out to be a dwarf. From what I see giants had a stripe going down the mid and have spots. He told me it was a giant from the sound of his voice it didnt sound so confident. Thanks for replying!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlos

Pet Shops are known to underfeed animals IOT lower maintenance costs and keep animals small and cute for as long as possible.  3 in. SVL for a 6 mo. old GABF in a shop is probably within average.  Both of yours look like giants, specially no. 2  :Smile:  .

----------


## YoungFrogs412

Yup no 2 is shy but no 1 has a great personality!  He would come out of his hide when I turn on his red basking lamp and sits and watch me while im on my laptop.  Great eater too!  Ive only been a gabf owner for less then a month and really dig these guys. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## YoungFrogs412

Update pics one of three pixie!



She or he is huffing and puffing. Loves to jump when given a chance!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## YoungFrogs412

Bath time!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Be careful bathing the smaller one with those other two. They may try to eat it.

----------


## YoungFrogs412

I know thanks for heads up. They are well fed and I supervised.  They are shy eating in front of me or perfer to be fed in their enclosure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## YoungFrogs412

2nd frog


The younger one and still having his blue behind marking


"Hey , What you looking at?"


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## YoungFrogs412

These guys are getting big. Heard one croaking past two mornings. 



These are my three pixies!

----------


## Harry potter

ahh! what is that it seems like its evil with those evil red eyes, nah im just messin with ya but cool toad at least i think it is a toad

----------


## YoungFrogs412

Yeah right after I took the picture I saw the evil red eye in person and and when I blinked the eyes turn back normal! !!

----------


## Harry potter

man, i thought you would turn all offensive when you saw that but your cool with it

----------


## YoungFrogs412

I'm cool with anything haha its a African bull frog by the way

----------


## Harry potter

aww wicked i saw one at a zoo or something and at forst im like what is that pile of fat and flesh cuz it looked like a warty fat pancake and i was like a foot long

----------

